# 289/302 Ford V-8 enginee



## gbritnell (Aug 22, 2022)

Gentlemen, When Terry Mayhugh finished his version of the 300 inline six from my drawings and his modifications he was looking for a new project. Many of the fellows on the forum came up with ideas. He kind of settled on making a Ford 289/302 high performance engine. When I built my engine many years ago I never made formal drawings for it but rather a whole box full of sketches and scribbles. At that time I hadn't been schooled in CAD but at this point in my life I'm fairly proficient at it so I dug out all the information I had and started making models in Solidworks. Terry and I have been sharing information as he comes up with his own version of that engine. After many, many hours of deciphering my sketches I was finally able to produce models and print them out on my Creality CR-10 V-2. So far I have the block, heads, intake manifold, timing cover, water pump, bellhousing and oil pan. In most cases I tried to model the parts as close to the originals as possible but on the heads I made the porting much like it would be on a model. So here's some pictures of what I have created thus far.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 22, 2022)

George, Your 3D printed model looks great.  It seems it wasn't long ago you were asking what to do with your new 3D printer.  You have done a great job.  As you know most of the work is on the computer creating the models in CAD.  What scale did you print it at?  1/3 like the model 302 you built?


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 22, 2022)

No actually they're 1/4 scale. The block took 22 hours to print.


----------



## petertha (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice! Look forward to the build. Will it be entirely bar stock?


----------



## dsage (Aug 23, 2022)

petertha said:


> Nice! Look forward to the build. Will it be entirely bar stock?


(Ref first post). George already built it. And an amazing job (as usual) he did.
It will be Terry's build we will all be looking forward to.

Nice work. It's always stressful sitting by and hoping the printer does not screw up at the end of a print.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Aug 23, 2022)

I hope my version doesn't disappoint. George's assistance has been invaluable during my summer effort to come up with a third scale 289 model that can be machined using practical size cutters on my Tormach. As you can see from George's museum quality work, the full-size castings contain an enormous amount of fine detail that would result in a very difficult to machine scaled-down project. In addition to learning a lot about SolidWorks, I've been running test compiles and simulations with my CAM software to come up with strategies for dealing with the limited resources of my CAM computer.

Although I need to make additional passes through my models to add internal cooling and oiling passages, the block, heads, cam, and crankshaft are compketed. I'm currently working on the intake manifold which is proving to the most difficult part of all. I plan to start a build thread in the fall when the Texas heat has subsided and our local power is a little more trustable.

Again thanks to George for his help without which I would have given up months ago. - Terry


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 10, 2022)

Gentlemen, I've gone just about as far as I can go on this 3d printed engine without making all kinds of tiny parts. The whole basic engine is there, with starter and alternator. I printed up a base and supports which bolts the engines motor mount bosses. I have been neglecting some of my other work so I can put this thing away for now. I have the crankshaft and camshaft installed in the engine also.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous! - Terry


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 11, 2022)

George, are plans going to be available for this?
If so put me on  the list.
Ron


----------



## dsage (Oct 11, 2022)

As usual - WOW!! amazing work.


----------



## GreenTwin (Oct 11, 2022)

Beautiful work George !

Most impressive.

.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Oct 11, 2022)

That's a GREAT looking engine George.  The 289 always has always been my favorite engine.

Don


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 11, 2022)

I was a little shocked at it's size. Thing is huge. Well as far 3D prints go.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 11, 2022)

stevehuckss396 said:


> I was a little shocked at it's size. Thing is huge. Well as far 3D prints go.


It's 1/4 scale. Block is about 5-1/2 inches


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 11, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> It's 1/4 scale. Block is about 5-1/2 inches



Most of the printed engines I have seen were 1/6th or smaller. Sure was cool to see it in person.


----------



## Basil (Oct 12, 2022)

Awesome job George. Lots of hours there! I’m doing a Big block Chevy at the moment and can definitely relate.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 12, 2022)

Basil said:


> Awesome job George. Lots of hours there! I’m doing a Big block Chevy at the moment and can definitely relate.


What kind of modeling software are you using?


----------



## CraigLD (Oct 12, 2022)

These 3D printed engines are really cool! I would like to make something like this for my brother.  He has a '63 Chev SuperSport with a 409 engine ("four speed, dual-quad, positraction four-oh-nine") that he has owned since '69 or '70.  Does anyone know where I could get detailed drawings of this engine?


----------



## Basil (Oct 12, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> What kind of modeling software are you using?


Fusion 360


----------



## ddmckee54 (Oct 12, 2022)

Basil:

It looks like you had a little problem with the print around part of what looks to be the plug openings?  Any ideas what happened there?

Don


----------



## Basil (Oct 12, 2022)

ddmckee54 said:


> Basil:
> 
> It looks like you had a little problem with the print around part of what looks to be the plug openings?  Any ideas what happened there?
> 
> Don


Yep, that’s one area that is too thin and needs some CAD attention.  I drew all parts in full scale. The model is right between 1/4 and 1/3rd. 2/7th? or  28.57% of full scale


----------



## Bentwings (Oct 12, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> incredibly nice work my son would love this as he is dyed in the wool Ford guy  maybe slanted more toward Cleveland engines  but a real Ford guy .
> 
> I’m more hemi Chrysler and race heminpersone . You can purchase virtually every part forvfacevhemi do others have done cad models .  They would be easy to scale down for desk top printing but none have done this yet
> 
> ...


----------



## ddmckee54 (Oct 12, 2022)

Yeah Basil, a full sized thin wall gets real thin at that scale.


----------



## L98fiero (Oct 12, 2022)

CraigLD said:


> These 3D printed engines are really cool! I would like to make something like this for my brother.  He has a '63 Chev SuperSport with a 409 engine ("four speed, dual-quad, positraction four-oh-nine") that he has owned since '69 or '70.  Does anyone know where I could get detailed drawings of this engine?


Probably won't help much but the 409 is the same block as the 348


----------



## johnmcc69 (Oct 13, 2022)

George, glad to see you made the leap to 3D modeling & 3D printing. There is no limit to your creations now!

 Fantastic work George & Terry! I'm really looking forward to all this!

 John


----------



## CraigLD (Oct 14, 2022)

> L98fiero said:
> Probably won't help much but the 409 is the same block as the 348


Good point.  I believe most of the differences were mainly cosmetic such as the inputs.  For example, I don't think the 348 came with a dual carb version, but that wouldn't be too hard get around.  But as you indicate detail drawings of the 348 are probably also not available.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Grahn (Oct 15, 2022)

CraigLD said:


> Good point.  I believe most of the differences were mainly cosmetic such as the inputs.  For example, I don't think the 348 came with a dual carb version, but that wouldn't be too hard get around.  But as you indicate detail drawings of the 348 are probably also not available.
> 
> Thanks
> Craig


Craig,
If you can find a copy of "Chevrolet by the Numbers"  by Alan L. Colvin there are a number of copies of blueprints for various parts of the 348-409 engine family. He has a number of volumes covering different year spans. The 1960-1964 version would probably cover the ones you are looking for best.
Sorry if this is too far off topic for a 289/302 thread.
Gary


----------



## GreenTwin (Oct 16, 2022)

George's 3D prints sort of beg for some lost-PLA casting work.

Some good slurry, a long burnout in the kiln, a pour slightly on the hot side, and bingo, we have a V8 casting.

.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 26, 2022)

Well gentlemen I think this project has come to it's end. Without making all the little fittings etc the main parts are complete. I really got started on this project when Terry Mayhugh stated that his next project would be a Hi_Po 289 engine which predated the 302/5.0 engine. A lot of people have seen this printed version and some of them thought it needed a transmission so having all the model files for my Borg-Warner T5 that I built for my 302 engine I went into Solidworks and tweaked the model files to make them more printer friendly. While working on the print of the trans I decided to go a little overboard and make the gears for it. Solidworks has a toolbox where you plug in the numbers and it will spit out the desired gear. I first went to a site called the Engineer's Edge where they have a calculator for creating the numbers for the gears. You start off with the DP or Module then put in the number of teeth on the pinion and gear. Now you start adjusting the helix angle until you get the proper shaft centerline numbers. Sometimes this requires adjusting the tooth count so the helix angle stays within reason. (20-26 degrees) You then take those numbers into Solidworks and create the gears. After they were all printed out and assembled on their respective shafts they turned very nicely against one another at the proper shaft spacing.


----------



## Basil (Oct 27, 2022)

Very nice George. Super impressed .
I’m doing a 26 hour print of my engine oil sump at the moment. What filament are you using?
Maybe because it is lighter in colour, slightly translucent? the end result looks smoother.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi Basil,
I came by my printer second hand and it doesn't print extremely smooth vertical surfaces. I have read and checked all the elements on the printer, wheels, lead screw etc. One suggestion was that the temperature of the hot end was varying but I'm not even going there. I use a good quality tough PLA and it works fine for my purposes. I have tried PTEG but it took more adjusting to get good prints. My background when I was working was a computer modeler in a pattern shop so I enjoy creating the models as much as the finished parts. I have a Creality CR 10 S V 2.


----------



## Basil (Oct 27, 2022)

Thank you George, For me it’s a steep learning curve with Fusion. Half the battle at the moment is looking at the engine detail and wondering the best way to go about creating that detail with the tools within the program.
 I am progressing and I figured drawing this engine, which I’m quite familiar with, is rewarding practice.
Your work is a great inspiration.


----------



## a41capt (Oct 27, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> Hi Basil,
> I came by my printer second hand and it doesn't print extremely smooth vertical surfaces. I have read and checked all the elements on the printer, wheels, lead screw etc. One suggestion was that the temperature of the hot end was varying but I'm not even going there. I use a good quality tough PLA and it works fine for my purposes. I have tried PTEG but it took more adjusting to get good prints. My background when I was working was a computer modeler in a pattern shop so I enjoy creating the models as much as the finished parts. I have a Creality CR 10 S V 2.


I wrestled with PETG also George, but I’m now getting prints that’re stronger and better than my PLA prints.  I changed a few parameters such as bed temp, nozzle temp, fan speeds, and retraction speeds and distances and now they’re coming out beautifully. I even got rid of the dreaded “Elephant’s Foot” with a minor correction in CURA. 

Beautiful work on your 289.  I was 1/2 way through the purchase of an original Cobra roadster (so equipped), when I was smitten by a beautifully restored Austin Healey 3000 MKII at 1/3 the price.  Of course this was back in 1972 when the Cobra was going for $4500 and the Austin Healey was only $1500…

If you decide to share your files of the 289, let me know price and file type.  I’d love to have that engine and tranny on my shelf!

Once again, beautifully executed!

John W


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 28, 2022)

a41capt said:


> I wrestled with PETG also George, but I’m now getting prints that’re stronger and better than my PLA prints.  I changed a few parameters such as bed temp, nozzle temp, fan speeds, and retraction speeds and distances and now they’re coming out beautifully. I even got rid of the dreaded “Elephant’s Foot” with a minor correction in CURA.
> 
> Beautiful work on your 289.  I was 1/2 way through the purchase of an original Cobra roadster (so equipped), when I was smitten by a beautifully restored Austin Healey 3000 MKII at 1/3 the price.  Of course this was back in 1972 when the Cobra was going for $4500 and the Austin Healey was only $1500…
> 
> ...


Send me a PM


----------



## ddmckee54 (Oct 28, 2022)

George:

If possible, I'd also like the files to the 289, I've always loved that engine.  They are tough little things, seems like you aren't able to beat them to death with a stick.

Back in my younger and stupider days I started putting a 289 in a Datsun PL620 pickup.  Then I saw a blown version of the pickup and I swore that mine wouldn't hit the streets again without a blower on it.  I had a 10-bolt top loader 4-speed out of a big-block mustang just waiting to be used behind it.  Then life got in the way...  I still have that truck in storage, but not the 4-speed - that I sold.  Now I think a V6 in the Datsun will be more than enough excitement.

I bought the visible kit version of the 289, and one of these days I'll actually assemble it.  Looking at the parts on the sprue they're OK, but there's not too much detail.

You can't have too many of these little guys sitting around, can you?

Don


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 28, 2022)

ddmckee54 said:


> George:
> 
> If possible, I'd also like the files to the 289, I've always loved that engine.  They are tough little things, seems like you aren't able to beat them to death with a stick.
> 
> ...


PM me for information on the files


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 1, 2022)

Well gentlemen I truly believe I'm finished with this printed engine. I told myself I wouldn't get caught up in the 3d print world but it seems like I did. This project just took on a life of it's own. Someone had mentioned to Terry Mayhugh about making Cobra rocker covers for the engine that he's building so I thought, "what the heck" with just a little time I modified the original model part. The final and finishing piece is the air cleaner housing. Going by pictures on the internet I scaled and drew up what I thought was a reasonable facsimile, made the model files and printed it out. The cover needed to be modified several times to get a good print. First I tried it one way with the outer surfaces down but that led to an unfinished looking surface after the support was removed. I then flipped it over and the lip around the edge got filled in with the support material and I couldn't get it out. I ended up changing the model to accommodate the printing process.
So as I said, it's done.


----------



## GreenTwin (Nov 1, 2022)

This is a fantasticly over the top 3D print project.
Definitely pushing the boundaries way out on this build.

Way too cool is all I can say !  LOL.
Just goes to show what can be done with 3D modeling and 3D printing.
The 3D modeling/printing hobby has taken on a life of its own.

.


----------



## Basil (Nov 2, 2022)

Amazing job George. Still amazes me that we can draw components up on the computer, 3D print and bolt them together as a somewhat accurate complete assembly.
Additive manufacturing of usable components for our hobby is definitely in the future! Just like with current hobby 3D printers the price of metal type printers will come down over time if the demand is there.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Nov 2, 2022)

George:

Thanks for the files.  I got to looking at the visible 289 kit again.  It's 1/3 scale so I'm going to have to try scaling up some of the parts using my slicer and see how they work with that kit.  Some of the parts that come with that visible 289 kit leave a LOT to be desired, your parts put theirs' to shame. 

Don


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 2, 2022)

WOW! Just AMAZING work George!

 John


----------



## awake (Nov 3, 2022)

Great work - as always!

On PLA vs PETG ... I like using PETG, and get good results with it, but PLA is a LOT stronger than people often realize. Various YouTube tests have confirmed that it can be stronger than other filaments that people typically assume will be stronger ... a recent video came out with nearly equal results for PLA and nylon+carbon fiber.

Of course, there are a lot of variables involved - print temperature being a key, and exactly what type of strength is being measured. PETG is much tougher, in that it will bend much further without breaking; it will also bend much more easily than PLA. Sometimes that is an advantage ... sometimes not. I would say PLA is a better choice for this project than PETG would be.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks for the files George.  I am really impressed with them, I was surprised with how many there are. The detail is crazy awesome, inside and out.  I hope my 3D print turns out as well as yours did.  I'm going to have me some fun.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 11, 2022)

In some responses it was suggested the engine was a little anemic with just a 2 bbl. carb on it so how about a set of 40mm IDF Webers. I just finished the manifold and got it assembled.


----------



## Basil (Nov 11, 2022)

Wow George! That really does knock it out of the ball park. Awesome!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 11, 2022)

Looking Good George.


----------



## mrehmus (Nov 12, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> In some responses it was suggested the engine was a little anemic with just a 2 bbl. carb on it so how about a set of 40mm IDF Webers. I just finished the manifold and got it assembled.


It was anemic until I put a 500CFM Holly on my 1968 full-size 4-door.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 29, 2022)

I have been doing solid modeling for quite some time. I did it when I worked but had been away from it for a long time. When i got Solidworks I had to learn it's uniqueness compared to the programs I had been using. For most of the parts on the 302 engine I didn't have much trouble modeling them except for a few instances but then I decided to make a set of shorty equal length headers. I gathered pictures from the internet and started making 2d drawings to layout dimensions and shapes. I must say that working with all the curves and points in space had me practicing as much as the actual modeling. I went to the old standby, Youtube, but all of the videos I needed were being done by someone who had done it many times and just assumed you could follow along. Then there is the accent problem of some of the presenters. Anyway except for a couple of shape deformities I got them done.  Another problem is that the left and right aren't just mirrors they are two totally different shapes. 
As a side note if someone knows a good video about lofting please let me know. I have a large book I purchased about Solidworks but it doesn't go too deeply into lofting. 
Anyway here's the results.


----------



## Basil (Nov 29, 2022)

That is very impressive George. The lofting tool certainly is very powerful but I also find it somewhat temperamental. I need to make changes to my header model but have been putting it off and going on with parts that are not quite so frustrating. Like anything else I am sure the results will come with time and persistence on my part.
Your CAD abilities certainly are spurring me along with my big block chevy project.
Thank you


----------



## Zeb (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice work George! Looks really good. Would love to take a crack at this engine on my resin printer! Not sure if you need help by the looks of the other pipes, but I'll take the risk and chime in.

I've found the Alias site extremely helpful. A lot of the math and most terminology transfers.
The youtube channel 36 verts is my go-to for theory. He explains the why and concepts transferred easily to other packages. I've done a lot less shotgun clicking and praying after binge watching... be warned though, it is cruel on the mind. 

This is my typical workflow for troubleshooting kinks on lofts...

Sketch planes for your circles on either end should point towards the guide or the work. Some devs might auto fix that under the hood, so maybe not a big deal.
Profiles (your 2 circle shapes) should have the polarities match or there will be a nasty kink in the middle. If you drew a circle shape with points, both ends of the pipe should have the same amount of points (segments are called degrees) or you'll get failures and artifacts.
I think the above two are good in your example, the kink might be in the step below...maybe.

Guide (the long curve run) can be attached tangent to each profile circumference, but the opposite side of the pipe will go off course down the road. Adding more guides sort of helps make it look better but still produces kind of crappy results. If you can use the circle center to snap your guide instead, Solidworks should support using that in the settings and your pipe should be uniform. I looked up the Solidworks help and they have a centerline option under the property manager. Not sure if your version does. Another bonus to centerline splines is their lengths are exact, so all your pipes will be easier to match.
Remove twist if SW allows you to use control points. NX allowed me to in the example below.
Another wild guess...it looks like there's a transition between the straight header and the curved pipes. Upping the tangency from G0 to G2+ might smooth the transition. Not sure how or if those features are connected.



Below are 2 attempts during break today using two different functions in NX. I could also use a third "pipe" command buried somewhere.
The left one failed by default as it tried to guess, but I just followed my usual steps above to correct. With lofts, we're always having to guide the math, which is why following tutorials has almost always failed me.




Or you can just leave the kink. You would get that in manufacturing if the walls were thin and not enough filler/sand was placed in the tube before bending.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi Zeb,
Thanks for the thoughtful reply and information. 
In creating the pipes the shape at the flange is oblong (round bottom (.730 r), flat top (.94 offset) with radii (,660) connecting the top line to the short verticals that are tangent to the round bottom). This is for bolt clearance. This shape transitions into the pipe shape which is round (.812 r.) For almost each pipe there were different angles and offsets. I first created the oblong shape then exited the sketch environment. I then created the round shape then exited. In Solidworks you can go into a 3d option which allows you to put lines, radii and points in space. I used this to create the connector line from one shape to the other. When constraining the end point of the connecting arc to the shapes they have a pierce option or others depending on what you want. Now you have 3 basic elements for the loft. I found that the connecting arc has to be connected to the profiles in some way or another unlike the sweep command where you can have your guide curve eminating from the center of a shape. Once you invoke the loft command then you can control the start and end constraints by tangent to shape etc. As you mentioned you can also control the shape length by adjusting the sliders. It usually defaults at 1 so you can change the numbers and watch what it does to the shape. When I got those distortions I played with the shape control but I could only get so far. I practiced on a different model by using 2 guide curves but when I did that it would tell me that the curves were invalid. My book shows lofting using several different guide curves but I couldn't get more than one to work. 
When I did this as a full time job as a pattenmaker/model maker, the programs we used were just getting into parametric modeling, meaning everything was done with surfaces. When I got my version of Solidworks (student/veteran version) I started teaching myself with books and Youtube. Most 3d programs have a lot of similarities so it was a matter of learning icons and procedures. I enjoy the modeling aspect of the hobby more so than the printing part because that's what I did for years. The printing part is enjoyable because you can see your models come to life. 
gritnell


----------



## Zeb (Nov 30, 2022)

I remember having issues in SW using more than one guide curve. It seemed to have very specific requirements. 
The only other thought was have you tried b-splines/style splines instead of arcs and lines? Not sure if it would make any difference, but it might.

I find once I can't get lofts/sweeps to work, I have to delve into the dark side of surfacing.


----------



## Thorsten Steinberg (Dec 1, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> I have been doing solid modeling for quite some time. I did it when I worked but had been away from it for a long time. When i got Solidworks I had to learn it's uniqueness compared to the programs I had been using. For most of the parts on the 302 engine I didn't have much trouble modeling them except for a few instances but then I decided to make a set of shorty equal length headers. I gathered pictures from the internet and started making 2d drawings to layout dimensions and shapes. I must say that working with all the curves and points in space had me practicing as much as the actual modeling. I went to the old standby, Youtube, but all of the videos I needed were being done by someone who had done it many times and just assumed you could follow along. Then there is the accent problem of some of the presenters. Anyway except for a couple of shape deformities I got them done.  Another problem is that the left and right aren't just mirrors they are two totally different shapes.
> As a side note if someone knows a good video about lofting please let me know. I have a large book I purchased about Solidworks but it doesn't go too deeply into lofting.
> Anyway here's the results.


Hello George,
Your Model looks great!
a while ago I built the Subaru WRX EJ20 Boxer Engine Model from Github, it turned out very well on My Photon Mono X 6k resin printer. I would like to give your Model a try if you share the files.
Thorsten


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 2, 2022)

Thorsten Steinberg said:


> Hello George,
> Your Model looks great!
> a while ago I built the Subaru WRX EJ20 Boxer Engine Model from Github, it turned out very well on My Photon Mono X 6k resin printer. I would like to give your Model a try if you share the files.
> Thorsten


Hi Thorsten,
Send me a PM for my email address and I will give youthe information about the files


----------

